# molly problem?



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok i got a molly 2/3week ago,(my lfs owner quarentines the fish i buy before selling) its been fine, but the last few days i have noticed her temprement changing, she has what looks like cloud eye, and in the morning she has ick, by lunch time its gone and gradualy it reapears, different everytime though. i am using myxazin as my old Harequin has ulsers and it says on the bottle it treats most bacterial infections and ick.seems to be working on my harlequin but the molly has only show these symptoms since i started using the treatment? she has become quite crazy, attacking anything that comes near her, and i have a lable on the outside on my tank, might be visable in my pictures, she sits behind that ladle all day trying to get it lol i know she isn't gasping for air as its under the water line, can fish go crazy? develop a mental illness???? i will try to take a picture of her for you guys.


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

*pictures*

ok i managed to catch her up, these are the best i could do guys but you can see her eye and the sid thats got the strange ick like dots on, dont know why it disapears and comes back though


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ick spots don't just appear and disappear and reappear so suddenly like that, so I'm quite sure what to make of those.
As for they eys, it is definitely swollen. That sort of thing could possibly drive a fish crazy, I suppose. Treat for popeye and see if that helps, and in the meantime, continue the ick treatment.


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

*hmmm*



TheOldSalt said:


> Ick spots don't just appear and disappear and reappear so suddenly like that, so I'm quite sure what to make of those.
> As for they eys, it is definitely swollen. That sort of thing could possibly drive a fish crazy, I suppose. Treat for popeye and see if that helps, and in the meantime, continue the ick treatment.


ok once again when i turned the lights on this morning, she had less spots on her than before, her eye seems to be a bit better but im keeping her in the breeder as the other fish seem to be annoying her, the other thing is, these two fish molly and harlequin are the only two that seem to be sick and not responding to the treatment, a few of the others had 1 or 2 white spots on their tails but after one treatment (the treatment im using does basicly everything including popeye) they were gone, and have not come back? i am so confused as i have never experianced anything like this before in 15years of keeping tanks, ive had my fair share of infections etc although this is the first time i have had problems getting my livebearers to drop, ive even went to the extent of buying a new male Platy coz i think my origional is a dud lol


----------

